# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  „Znanstveni stručnjaci“ predlažu odgodu dojenja da bi se poboljšao učinak cjepiva

## miniminia

By iramaja on 17/04/2012 

Prevela i uredila: Irena Dujmušić
Matrix World
GreenMedInfo


Tijekom posljednjih nekoliko godina prikupljene  su studije iz Američke Nacionalne Medicinske Knjižnice o štetnim i neželjenim učincima cjepljenja na zdravlje,a koji se ne izlažu u pokušaju da se pokrije jednostrana propaganda usmjerena na javnost, a to je da su sva cjepiva nedvojbeno “sigurna” i “učinkovita” .
U studiji objavljenoj 2010. godine u časopisu Journal of  Pediatric Infections & Diseases koja je podijeljena više nego bilo koji drugi članak u našoj bazi podataka, ukazuje se na tvrdnju da dojenje treba biti odgođeno kako bi se spriječili imunološki čimbenici u majčinom mlijeku od razgradnje titra antitijela, koji nastaju kao reakcija na cjepivo, i time oslabljuju snagu cjepiva.
Studija je zaključena  sljedećom izjavom:
„Slabi imunogeni učinak i općenito slaba učinkovitost cjepiva protiv rotavirusa u siromašnim zemljama u razvoju može se objasniti, jednim dijelom, povišenim titrovima IgA  (Imunoglobulin A) i neutralizacijskom djelovanju majčinog mlijeka koje njihova djeca konzumiraju tijekom imunizacije što može učinkovito smanjiti snagu cjepiva. Treba uzeti u obzir strategije za prevladavanje tog negativnog učinka, kao što je odgađanje dojenja u vrijeme cijepljenja.”
Nije teško shvatiti što je uzrokovalo toliki interes za ovu studiju. Čitatelji su očito bili uznemireni prijedlogom  da žene u nerazvijenom svijetu privremeno prestanu dojiti (što je često jedini izvor prehrane dojenčadi) kako bi se povećala navodna  ”učinkovitost” cjepiva. Trebamo li pretpostaviti da u međuvremenu to majčino mlijeko djeca trebaju zamjeniti mliječnim formulama? S kojim ciljem? Tako da cjepivo može generirati privremeni vrhunac u proizvodnji antitijela koji nije mjerilo stvarne učinkovitosti cjepiva.

* Dječje mliječne formule povezane su s 48 štetih nuspojava, uključujući i povećanje mortaliteta.*
Prvo, trebalo bi biti jasno da se termin “učinak”, kada se koristi u kontekstu rasta antitijela nastalih od cjepiva, ne ravna s učinkovitosti, odnosno s tim da li cjepivo zapravo „radi“ u stvarnom životu kao zaštita od uzročnika bolesti ili ne.
To je semantički trik (zbunjivanje s igrom riječi “učinak” i “učinkovitost”), koji uvjerava većinu “razvijenog”  svijeta da su istraživanja “utemeljena na dokazima” i usmjerena na stvaranje pojačanog imuniteta, a zapravo je činjenica da je to prije svega vrlo uspješno poslovanje poduzeća koje radi na pronevjeri novaca i zdravlja svojih kupaca. Opasnosti od uobičajenih cjepiva su tako dobro poznate “zdravstvenim stručnjacima” i proizvođačima da su rizik od cjepljenja podržale i svjetske vlade. Značaj ove činjenice ne može biti precijenjen ili podcijenjen.

Uvođenje stranog patogenog DNA, kemikalija, metala, konzervanse, i drugog u tijelo kroz špricu će generirati odgovor kao da šutirate košnicu. Što više udarate tu košnicu, veća će biti “djelotvornost” (tj. povišena antitijela), ali stvarna sklonost da će ta antitijela  imati  antigene (tj. patogene) na brizi, ne može se jamčiti, a istraživači cjepiva ne moraju dokazivati vezu između antitijela i antigena da bi dobili odobrenje FDA.
Također, vrijedni imunološki resursi mogu se izgubiti generiranjem lažnih odgovora na prijetnje koje možda ne postoje u okolišu, na primjer, postoji više od 200 oblika gripe A, B i C koji mogu izazvati simptome povezane sa sezonskom gripom A, pa sezonsko trovalentno cjepivo protiv gripe obuhvaća samo malo više od 1% od mogućih vektora zaraze – a nerijetko i po cijenu odvlačenja pažnje daleko od stvarnih prijetnji, kao i iscrpljivanje i / ili oštećenje cijelog imunološkog aparata. Istini za volju, zapravo postoji šokantan nedostatak dokaza koji podupiru cjepiva protiv gripe, za bilo koju dob ili stanovništvo.
Što je još gore, odgovor na cjepivo može nas vratiti korak u nazad uzrokujući gubitak tolerancije na patogene iz okoliša, te putem rezultanta Th2 dominantnog imunološkog sustava, tijelo se može samo napasti (auto-imune bolesti). U međuvremenu, prva linija obrane protiv infekcija (Th1) je ugrožena i ta “ulazna vrata” mogu ostati otvorena za mnoge zarazne izazove.

*Majčino mlijeko je najbolji prirodni put imunizacije djeteta, i to ugodan i bezbolan.*
Jasno je da se može stvoriti sintetički imuni odgovor putem cijepljenja, ali nije vjerojatno da će dovesti do poboljšanja imuniteta, ukoliko je stvarna učinkovitost  u pitanju, koja je jedini istinski sudac je li cjepivo  korisno ili ne. Pogledajmo osnovne kriterije koje koriste istraživači cjepiva a to su da stvaranje povišenih titara antitijela dokazuje vrijednost cjepiva, no istina pokazuje suprotno; dokazujući da cjepivo uzrokuje štetu u razvoju djeteta stvaranjem nepotrebno povišenih antitijela svim raspoloživim sredstvima, odnosno bombardiranjem kemijskih i bioloških agensa na imunološki sustav, kao aluminij, fenol, diploidne stanice (stanice abortiranih fetusa), kikiriki ulje, pertactin, itd.
Na isti način na koji sekretorni IgA iz majčinog mlijeka deaktivira široki spektar “prirodnih” antigenih izazova za dijete, neophodan imunološki faktor također deaktivira rušilačka i imunotoksična svojstva antitijela koja stvaraju antigeni cjepiva i adjuvansa. Umjesto da vidite ovo kao “neprijatelja”, redukcija antitijela kao rezultat dobro hranjivog obroka putem dojenja, nakon vrlo invazivnog i neprirodnog uvođenja cjepiva, znak je zdravlja, a ne bolesti.
Ova studija ima velike psihičke odjeke. Slike ubadanje igala na simboličkoj dojci prirode dolaze u obzir, dok invazivna etika moderne medicine  uvijek pokušava “poboljšati prirodu”, a zapravo nas čini bolesnima, mentalno i fizički. Možemo li jednostavno pustiti bezvremenu mudrost majčinstva i hranjivosti, koje je utkano u odnos majke i djeteta, na miru?

----------


## miniminia

Slučajno sam naletjela na članak, učinio mi se zanimljivim , osobito zadnji odlomak, s kojim se u potpunosti slažem.

----------


## nevena

hvala na clanku, odlican  je. tako sazeto i koncizno objasnjava neke stvari.
ali odgoda dojenja da bi se poboljsao ucinak cjepiva, pa strasno, dvostruka korist i za proizvođače mliječnih forumula i za proizvođače cjepiva. zanima me tko je financirao takvo istrazivanje

----------


## blackberry

Zaista zanimljivo.

----------


## sirius

Čudan i nejasna članak članak, obzirom da se oslanja na studiju o rota virusu u nerazvijenim zemljama (cijepivo protiv rota virusa se daje oralno i u dobi ne ranijoj od šest tjedana, a štiti privremeno , a ne doživotno).

----------


## blackberry

ma meni je samo ta poveznica zanimljiva...
svega se čovjek dosjeti. nisam stručna pa ne mogu ništa komentirati.
samo mogu zaključiti da mi je zanimljivo, pa pratim...

----------


## summer

koliko ja znam kao laik, infekcije rota virusom uzrokuju smrt velikog broja djece u africi i aziji i preporucuje ga i WHO

http://www.who.int/immunization/topi.../en/index.html

i kod nas je normalno da mama prekine dojenje na nekoliko dana ako sama pije lijek nespojiv s dojenjem
o neucinkovitosti cjepiva i stanicama abortiranih cjepiva ne bih vise - tu se apsolutno ne slazem s autoricom 
a u studiji se predlaze da se 'evaluira strategija odgode dojenja u to doba' - po meni sasvim logican zakljucak, evaluacija, koja je ne znam kako isprovocirala ovakav clanak

----------


## summer

naravno, nisu abortirana cjepiva, vec fetusi  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> koliko ja znam kao laik, infekcije rota virusom uzrokuju smrt velikog broja djece u africi i aziji i preporucuje ga i WHO
> 
> http://www.who.int/immunization/topi.../en/index.html
> 
> i kod nas je normalno da mama prekine dojenje na nekoliko dana ako sama pije lijek nespojiv s dojenjem
> o neucinkovitosti cjepiva i stanicama abortiranih cjepiva ne bih vise - tu se apsolutno ne slazem s autoricom 
> a u studiji se predlaze da se 'evaluira strategija odgode dojenja u to doba' - po meni sasvim logican zakljucak, evaluacija, koja je ne znam kako isprovocirala ovakav clanak


ma da, ali eventualni (čak i privremeni) prestanak dojenja u nerazvijenim zemljama nosi povećan rizik od drugih vrsta proljeva , obzirom na nedostupnost pitke vode (koja je realno najveći problem kad je zaraza u pitanju).
Ali kao što sam rekla , članak je nastao na svao jednoj rečenici zaključka, pa je teško išta reći.

----------


## pomikaki

U članku koliko vidim ne piše na koliko se vremena treba odgoditi, ili prekinuti dojenje, i u kojoj dobi djeteta, to je bitan podatak.

----------


## summer

pa da, nista ne pise, samo da se napravi evaluacija
po meni sasvim logicno
mozda se pokaze da uopce nema smisla, ili ako ima, kad i kojoj mjeri

----------


## Iris

i ja sam naletila na ovaj članak sinoć (ne pitajte šta radim na matrix worldu  :Cool:  ),isto mi je malo nejasan tj.nedefiniran,ali teza kao takva o prestanku dojenja radi cjepiva- OMG bez komentara

----------

